# "Absolute power corrupts" Yup!! it does.



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got this the other day. Looked at Hilti but this was a better deal at less than half the price. Cores 6" hole with the right bit, can use a 2" sds max bit, use it as a jackhammer or drive grounding rods. the guys with Hilti's on the job site even liked it. Everyone agreed that Hilti is like a Porsche and this thing is like a Mack truck.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks very nice. Makes me feel like breaking stuff. I have recently learned that Milwaukee makes some very nice tools. I bought their 12v, screwdriver, it fits in my bag nice, and comes in handy very often. I don't think there has been a work day, where I have not used it.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

after the first day on the job it won't look so pretty anymore:laughing:


----------

